# Clancy and a Harness



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

I find it harder to have my pup sit while I put his harness on, so I have him stand. but at the very beginning, I held up his harness in one hand and had a treat in the other hand, so he would have to put his head through the neck hole of the harness to get the treat. I don't think Kaizer ever struggled to put on the harness, but maybe spread some cream cheese or peanut butter on a plate and have him lick at it while you put the harness on? If your pup lies down when he has something, maybe spread some on a paper plate and tape it to a wall so he's forced to stand?


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

What kind of harness are you trying to put on him? There are few different types - a standard H-harness, you clip the leash to the ring on the back, a front-clip (no-pull harness) or a 'step-in' type harness.(requires handling his feet)


----------



## xnavydoc6970 (Jun 13, 2015)

Its not a "Step In" Part goes over His head, through His "Arm Pits, and clips on the top of His shoulders, where the leash ring is. a strap also goes around His "Midsection" and clips at the top.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Is it a Kurgo harness by any chance? It sounds similar to the one I have. Mine goes around the neck, then a part goes between the front legs where there are two straps that go around the midsection and connect at the top.


----------



## wdadswell (Dec 17, 2015)

My dog walker, used to have a tough time, putting Bodie's Easy Walk harness on, because he was always so excited to see them. It made a huge difference, to put it on outside and he stands for it. I always say wait, as well, so he knows, he supposed to hold still.


----------

